# Gulp Bait for Hatteras surf fishing?



## Jackle (Sep 14, 2012)

Has anyone ever had luck with Gulp saltwater bait in the surf? If so, what kind, color, size jig head?


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I've caught flounder on 5" white gulp jerk shad and a 1 ounce jig head from the surf before


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

My number one flounder and puppy drum bait!!
White Gulp ripple mullett for flounder and 3" shrimp for pup's. Fished on a 3/8- 1/2 oz leadhead


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I've caught lots of Flounder, Slot Puppys and Specs on Gulp 4" Swimming Mullet - White and Chartreuse. For Jigheads (like Dawgfsh said) 3/8 - 1/2 oz - Red, White or Chartreuse ---- River


----------

